# pastuerized or not?



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

Benefits: Minimized bacteria levels (watch out -- _Escherichia coli_!). Longer shelf life. If sold directly from producer to buyer, doesn't need to be pasteurized (example: farm stand, or cooperative). Apples which contact the ground can not be used for cider -- generally bin-run 2nds used.

With good apple blends, and careful pasteurization (there are several methods of pasteurization), I'd be hard pressed (pun intended) to detect any off flavors.

You can increase your chances for producing good hard cider if you don't have any floating wild yeast settle into your juice. Same for cider vinegar - use a good "mother", and not depend on wild strains.

MM


----------



## JohnBeeMan (Feb 24, 2004)

IMO, use the pasturized juice for any mead reciepes. You do not want any wild yeast spores to give an off taste or completely ruin a good mead(cyser).


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

For the first week or so I love the unpasteurized stuff. But it doesn't keep very long.


----------

